# Treats!



## DansChickens (Sep 14, 2012)

My chickens really got a treat today with leftover spaghetti noodles and crumbled up pizza ! They're so spoiled


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Lucky kids! Mine got oatmeal with a bit of pumpkin spice for supper time treat last night. Oh the things we do to please those little feathered spoiled brats hey.


----------



## DansChickens (Sep 14, 2012)

I know right shewwww !


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

mine had mixed corn and mealworms.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

In other words, Rob you are also suckered by those cute little feathered buddies.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Mine got asparagus and apples. Lol


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Hhmmm, strawberry tops, the last piece of cornbread from dinner last night, leftover sunflower seeds from under the bird feeder, a mushy apple, broccoli stems that my daughter didn't want from last night and some dried up blueberries I found in the back of the freezer. Who puts the container back with 20 berries in it!!!???


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Our lil Sophie will only play with her mealworms. They are still to big for her I think. Lol


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Funny! I just gave her a mealworm a minute ago and this time gobbled it while. Gees! Lol


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Lil Sophie and her mealworm. Then poof the whole worm was gone.


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

Magic Sophie and her wonderful disappearing mealworm! She is soooo cute.


----------



## DansChickens (Sep 14, 2012)

I really like that lil silkie she's so precious !


----------

